# 2007 Elite Synergy



## Takeum (Jul 22, 2005)

Hey Guys,, check this baby out... It's a 2007 Elite Synergy { Fall Edition} and it's NOT for SALE or TRADE... You ask why then? Because so many of you are looking right now looking/searching for someone that has one,, So , I'd thought I'd indulge with with some MUCH needed information on who to contact,,, His name is DON,, and he actually is here on Archerytalk by the name of Tuskbuster... PM him or call him with any requests on your Elite archery Needs,,, DON is a great guy and sells these babies at more then a fair price,,,anyway,, Here's a number you can call if you need one today,,,, [email protected] 888-407-7878... Tell'em Takeum sent cha! SMOKIN!:rock:


----------



## Takeum (Jul 22, 2005)

need another picture to decide? This is perhaps the sweetest shooting bow on the planet... Did I mention FAST? Smokin FAST!imp2:


----------



## THHV (Dec 18, 2006)

Great looking bow!:wink: 
I'm waiting for my own, ordered last week...


----------



## Takeum (Jul 22, 2005)

Hey Thvv,, cool looking dog,,, I bet he's a real killer,,, You use him for hunting or just as a pet? Your gonna love that Synergy,,, Just don't forget to install some string leeches, or an STS,, That string will come back so far, it'll slap your wrist silly..LOL I guess thats the price of having one of the fastest bows on the planet,,,, Go Elite!


----------



## THHV (Dec 18, 2006)

Yes, he's only a pet. I'm really waiting that bow, it'll come with leechers but I'll get vibekiller too.


----------



## Takeum (Jul 22, 2005)

Pm sent THvv,,,, Still think that dogs a real snake killer,,,,, lol,,,


----------



## Pigsooie13 (Nov 4, 2004)

I am amazed at how little hand shock mine has without an STS. I got 60lb limbs, but still getting 300fps with my hunting arrow.


----------



## Takeum (Jul 22, 2005)

Right On Pigsoooiee,,, Another brother in arms satisfied! Hey,, where ya at anyway? I hunt in Salem Ark myself,, I LOVE them Ozarks,,, Great to meet you finally Pigsooieee! Go Hogs! Go Elite! and I used to say,, I'd never buy another bow after shooting a Bowtech,,,, welcome to the World of Elite Excellence!


----------



## Pigsooie13 (Nov 4, 2004)

I hunt Clark County mostly...live in Arkadelphia...going to start hunting the White River Refuge next year though. I have a friend that is from the Salem area and hunts up there a lot.


----------



## PY Bucks (Feb 14, 2006)

Your teasing! I want that one.


----------



## Scottie/PA (Mar 22, 2006)

*Synergy*

Here is another one to slobber over.


----------



## Takeum (Jul 22, 2005)

It Just Flat Out doesn't get any better! These babies are for real... If you haven't shot one, then try one,,, If you don't have an Elite dealer near you,, Just buy one and sell it if you have to,, But I guarentee if You don't like it,, someone else will,, This is as serious a hunting machine as it comes,,


----------



## Archer 117 (Dec 5, 2006)

Pigsooie13 said:


> I hunt Clark County mostly...live in Arkadelphia...going to start hunting the White River Refuge next year though. I have a friend that is from the Salem area and hunts up there a lot.


I live and hunt in Ouachita county, I hunt some in Calhoun county too. Nice to have another Arkansas boy on the boards.


----------



## kiser (Jun 20, 2004)

*slobber on this....*


----------



## Takeum (Jul 22, 2005)

oh yea,, All the boys from Arkansas are coming out from teh woodwork now that huntin seasons over,, lol,,,,, Hey boys,, we need to get together this up and coming winter and Go Put the Smackdown on some Arkansas Bucks... Use our Synergy's to do the job this year,,, check out the buck I killed this year,,, Oct 10 or so I killed this monster 10pt,,,,


----------



## gpro (Feb 13, 2005)

*Cam Lean?*

Does your bow have any cam lean. I saw one of these bows last week and the cam lean was quite noticable. 

gpro


----------



## Pigsooie13 (Nov 4, 2004)

Nice!


----------



## Takeum (Jul 22, 2005)

Gpro,, I havent noticed any on my bow,, thats usually whats sweet about Elite Bows.. they have pretty much eliminated that problem using better limbs,,You want to see cam lean,, look at some of the Bowtechs,,, Its hardly efects they way they shoot unless they make contact with a riser though,,,


----------



## Pigsooie13 (Nov 4, 2004)

I had and Eforce and currently have an E500 and Synergy...no cam lean on any of them unless I pull the string with my fingers...the torque will produce some lean on my E500.


----------



## Takeum (Jul 22, 2005)

Pigsooie13 said:


> Nice!


 Hey Pigsooiiiee,, I know that Hog weighed more then me,,, and Im like 250 give or take a few,, lol,,,


----------



## bobbyg (Oct 18, 2003)

Takeum said:


> Gpro,, I havent noticed any on my bow,, thats usually whats sweet about Elite Bows.. they have pretty much eliminated that problem using better limbs,,You want to see cam lean,, look at some of the Bowtechs,,, Its hardly efects they way they shoot unless they make contact with a riser though,,,


The Synergy I had worked on had noticeable cam lean, I would not say they got rid of the lean. I would say that the lean on any Elite or Bowtech is not enough to warrant inaccuracy from the lean.


----------



## Takeum (Jul 22, 2005)

Hey,, I take a nap and you guys fall asleep,, whats with that? lol,, Lets hear from y'all on those Synergy's Who else wants one?


----------



## 3-D Junkie (Sep 13, 2005)

*WISCONSIN 8pt.*

Heres my brothers 8pt. from this year. He didn't shoot it with an Elite though. Not bad for an 8pt.


----------



## Huber (May 2, 2005)

*synergy*

I bought a Synergy, after talking to Takeum, and shooting one, I had to have one. It is the best bow I have ever had, and there is no cam lean. I have had a lot of the top of the line bow's. I don't care what company makes it if it is a great bow I will buy it! Very fast, quiet, forgiving, and alot of kenetic energy, and I am very fussy on a smooth drawing bow! And the cam's are ajustable, no more swapping out cam's. Just my oppinion.


----------



## Archer 117 (Dec 5, 2006)

3-D Junkie said:


> Heres my brothers 8pt. from this year. He didn't shoot it with an Elite though. Not bad for an 8pt.


that palmation is cool lookin!!


----------



## IAHunter23 (Dec 11, 2006)

*'06 vs. '07 synergy*

What is the difference between the '06 and '07 elite synergy bows?? I shot an '06 and liked it but not enought to trade in my '06 switchback for it. I was just wondering what the difference was between the years??? THanks 
patrick


----------



## HoundDog55 (Jan 13, 2007)

Whats the going rate for them?


----------



## Pinwheel 12 (Jun 11, 2002)

The Synergy is a nice bow for the money IMHO.(around $679) Lots of customers coming in to look at and/or try them, and many are either walking out with one or putting an order in after shooting one. Nice job Elite!


----------



## tuskbuster (Apr 8, 2006)

IAHunter23 said:


> What is the difference between the '06 and '07 elite synergy bows?? I shot an '06 and liked it but not enought to trade in my '06 switchback for it. I was just wondering what the difference was between the years??? THanks
> patrick


The '06 E-500 used individual modules for draw length adjustment. The Synergy has a long (30-29.5) mod and one for all the rest down to 27". The Synergy is smoother and faster, a little bit heavier though.


----------



## medic1 (Feb 12, 2007)

Hey guys here's my synergy 2007 Fall Camo Edition and I still drool so feel free to drool.


----------



## johnno (Apr 11, 2006)

All you guys with 07 Synergies..nice choice..and that fall camo looks great. Just wondering if you have the "eze" or the "fast" mods and if so do you know the fps difference between them and is their much noticable difference betwen them in the draw cycle. Thanks


----------



## Just 1 More (Feb 9, 2004)

EZ mods are the only thing available right now.. Speed mods are due out at the end of Feb/first of March


----------



## tuskbuster (Apr 8, 2006)

medic1 said:


> Hey guys here's my synergy 2007 Fall Camo Edition and I still drool so feel free to drool.


Verry nice. Xlnt picture.


----------



## apoch88 (Nov 8, 2005)

I wonder what speed I would get if I bought the new k8 cams for my E-500. I don't know if I want to play with my baby though. The E-500 is still the best shooting bow I've owned. Great looking too. Sorry, I know it is a Synergy thread but had to share.


----------



## StilettoDriver (Jan 22, 2007)

*Sweeeeet!!!!!!*

I've had my Synergy (#0037) for a little over a month. I've shot the "crap" out of the thing and it just keeps getting better! Git a second one on order to use as a target bow. 
Now, a friend has ordered a left hand Synergy and the owners of our local bow shop have spoken to Donna..... supposedly, she is sending him the first production lefty bow. I don't understand why but, he wants to sell it as soon as it arrives. If anyone is interested in a "lefty" Synergy let me know. He is taking offers. :aero:


----------



## johnno (Apr 11, 2006)

*Medic 1* that is one very nice looking bow..don't want to throw away my baby just yet.......but very tempted !! PS PM sent .


----------



## Just 1 More (Feb 9, 2004)

Another to add to the drooling.. i've had mine a little while now.. LOVE IT


----------



## Pigsooie13 (Nov 4, 2004)

apoch88...I've seen a post on here with a guy that had 07 cams on an 06 Elite...can't remember which bow or if he picked up any speed. Does that help ya? :wink: 

I'll look for it.


----------



## trophytaker75 (Sep 10, 2006)

yet another to drool over got warmer
weather to sight in today
shot 1 arrow at 20 yds backed up to 30yds shot same pin split my 20 yd arrow i love this bow


----------



## medic1 (Feb 12, 2007)

may or may not try the speed cams, the bow is super smooth now. the great thing about it is is i want to go to 70lb limbs for only 125 a pair but I really dont think I need to ....YET


----------



## goddn77 (May 6, 2005)

*thats a great looking bowtech!!!*

Wow


----------



## goddn77 (May 6, 2005)

*Bowtech Did It Again*

Wow Great Bow Bowtech, Nice Design


----------



## DEC (Dec 10, 2004)

goddn77 said:


> Wow Great Bow Bowtech, Nice Design


Oh NO!

:happy1:


----------



## boonerbrad (Nov 30, 2006)

*Bowtech*

Are you saying you wish Kevin would have stayed at Bowtech?Bowtech will wish the same bofore long!


----------



## Maybee-R (May 15, 2006)

goddn77 said:


> Wow Great Bow Bowtech, Nice Design


Jealousy wont get you one. try one out.


----------

